# CD storage



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Having over 700Cds, Storage is starting to become a bit of an issue :-/

I know there are others out there with as many and more - how do you store them? Has anyone found a good range of versatile cabinets? Perhaps even someone who can custom make them? And all at reasonable prices 

What do you use?

Damian


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Damn - this is supposed to be in the 'Off Topic' area - moderator's please move !!

Apologies

Damian


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Damn - this is supposed to be in the 'Off Topic' area - moderator's please move !!
> 
> Apologies
> 
> Damian


Done... huh - can't trust these Z4 drivers to get these things right ;-)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I've got um, I guess 1400 CDs.

I got a mate of my dad's to make me some floor to ceiling shelving that fits in the L-shaped recess in our study. The key thing is to make sure the shelf height is CD plus a tiny bit - got to be able to get the things out, but don't want to waste any space...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Now what you mean, I've got about 1200 and the other half gives me jip about having CD's everywhere 

Got some good wooden CD units from Next, hold a few hundred each and look good too. Don't even get me started though on how awful the delivery companies are that they use


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Best ones I've seen are from Ikea - no really they look like drawers but have a front that pulls forward 45 degrees - one of the few decent things ikea does apart from candles!

Dave


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I had a similar problem, but seeing as I still buy vinyl (eek) it weighs a hell of a lot. Bought some mdf and made my own. Works a treat.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I'll second the IKEA comment.
I have some great floor to ceiling ones from there. They also keep their ranges for years, so every time I need more sotrage I just pop in and buy another one of the same units, so they all look like they belong together.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

(Cheers Kev - less of the lip tho'  ;D)

My problem is where I put the storage as well. I have 3 'Robin' units from IKEA in the living room. They are 'green' which fitted the colour scheme of my old house but not the new ! They hold about 250CDs each i suppose and look ok.

I've looked in the Next Dir and there are some units in there which look ok (wood colour) but just don't fit right. Grrrrr. Close but no cigar on those. Maybe IKEA has some diff solutions that I should be looking at.

Cheers for the tips. A bespoke solution might also be the way forward.

Phil - trouble is I can't hardly put up a shelf (DIY and me do not mix AT ALL!) - never mind build my own solution. 

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

1200 and rising. I use birch racks from Habitat (called Ludwig I think). They all screw to wall and stand on top of one another, or side by side, giving impression of one unit. Mine are in an old blocked doorway alcove and Mrs approves.

I can email you an in-situ pic if you are interested.

DVDs are more of a problem......


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Cheers Gary - yeah would appreciate that !

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Cheers Gary - yeah would appreciate that !
> 
> Damian


Will snap some pics at home later and email you Damian.

PS I thought the Z4 turned in stunning times in the Autocar 0-100-0 test last week. 60 came up in I think 5.7 secs.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

We found some a while ago as the ones that we'd bought from Ikea have been discountinued and we couldn't buy any more.

The ones we got were from the purveyer of cheap Tat Tchibo, but at Â£14.95 each and capable of holding 180 ish CDs (I think) we thought lets just buy five and they should last us for a while.

We've 'only' got 400 CDs, but I am buying them at quite a rate at the moment. Even so, the extra space afforded by the units now should last a while before we have to think about it again.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> Will snap some pics at home later and email you Damian.
> 
> PS I thought the Z4 turned in stunning times in the Autocar 0-100-0 test last week. 60 came up in I think 5.7 secs.


Much appreciated ;D

Yeah the Z4 times were pretty good ! Autocar were also very complimentary about the brakes calling them 'sensational'. 

Kell - thanks - can't find anything on the Tchibo website unfortunately... 

Damian


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Seems to be the problem with Tchibo - they only ever seem to do what they do for about a week at a time. Â If you miss it, that tends to be the only chance you get. Â :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Much appreciated Â ;D
> 
> Yeah the Z4 times were pretty good ! Â Autocar were also very complimentary about the brakes calling them 'sensational'. Â
> 
> ...


You have mail.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Gary,

Cheers but, actually I don't appear to !! (well I do - but none recognisable as from you) ???

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Returned undeliverable - I tried again - probably our mail server or gateway.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Scrub that - they've just arrived - cheers fella ! ;D

Damian


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I know it's of little help now, but here's the ones I bought (or at least three of the five).










And here are the old ones that I've replaced. Probably car boot them.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Kell - do you have dimensions of a single unit?

Cheers 

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> And here are the old ones that I've replaced. Â Probably car boot them.


Linda Barker them!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Did you mean the new or the old ones Damian?

(Bit of a moot point as I don't have the dimensions of either.)


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Sorry - new ones ! (nevermind - don't worry !)

Damian


----------

